#ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 2014-01-25
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/appdev-2/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/25/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-2.html
<Madura> Hi
<Madura> :)
<Madura> I'm from Sri Lanka...
<Madura> :)
